# Attaching Crown to Built-In



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

Building a full-wall frame frame style bookcase that spans inside corner to inside corner. Was thinking about going with crown at the top, coling it to meet the other two walls.

Having trouble deciding height. Was thinking I'd place the top carcass piece so that its at the right height to nail the crown to the edge. But that's an awfully exacting height on wavy floors, walls and ceiling.

How can I cheat that? Lay a scrap piece or two of ply on top to act as a nailing strip?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Thadius856 said:


> Building a full-wall frame frame style bookcase that spans inside corner to inside corner. Was thinking about going with crown at the top, coling it to meet the other two walls.
> 
> Having trouble deciding height. Was thinking I'd place the top carcass piece so that its at the right height to nail the crown to the edge. But that's an awfully exacting height on wavy floors, walls and ceiling.
> 
> How can I cheat that? Lay a scrap piece or two of ply on top to act as a nailing strip?


You could do it with a nailer. Or, cut a section and pre-mount the crown to it and just set it in place. If the crown is to finish close to the ceiling, the closer it is the more obvious an unlevel condition becomes.












 







.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Run into that on kitchen cabinets all the time. Sometimes, there isn't enough room to allow the crown to overlap the cabinet for nailing. I make a backer, often out of pine as needed for the crown. Here are some pics. Makes for a nice solid connection.


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

Interesting!

Spoke with a carpenter who recommended 1x stacked to whatever height I need.

Just decided against the crown. Would look funky with painted crown onto the stained bookcase.


----------

